# Ridgeback Panorama vs Pearson Compass



## Barbelier (21 Oct 2010)

I love my Revolution Country Explorer and it did me proud on my recent successful JOGLE.

But we are just about to introduce the CTW scheme at work and I want to keep touring, so I am very tempted to go for a better touring bike.

I like the look of the following:

Ridgeback Panorama

Pearson Compass

Both receive good reviews and are a similiar price. So which is the better bike?

(Although if I go this way I will really miss my current BB7 disc brakes!  )


----------



## andym (22 Oct 2010)

The problem with this sort of question is that very few people will have ridden either bike, and very very few ridden both.

In all honesty they look pretty much of a muchness. Two quality bikes from reputable brands at about the same price. The grades of steel used in the frames are different and you might want to check out the Reynolds website for an explanation of the differences. The component spec is pretty much the same - although you might argue that the Ridgeback has a marginally better spec.

I think from here on in it's a question of different rather than better - and this is where it comes down to personal preferences. The Pearson has bar end shifters rather than STIs - which do _you_ prefer?

It would also be worth comparing the frame geometry (although I suspect the differences will be marginal) and in particular:

- top tube length - do you prefer shorter or longer?
- chainstay length - longer gives you more scope for fitting larger tyres should you want to;
- wheelbase. Longer is arguably more stable but shorter, arguably, gives more responsive handling.

However ....

- from the spec and the review of the Country Explorer that I've seen it looks incredibly good value - while neither the Pearson or the Ridgeback makes me want to throw my hat in the air and say 'wow that's a bargain'. You could spend a lot of money and not really notice the difference (or alternatively you might make more difference investing in lightweight camping kit). Probably the more expensive bikes will be a bit lighter and _maybe_ you will notice a difference in the feel of the bike due to the more expensive steel tubes. Gear shifting might be a bit better and braking probably worse. Paying twice as much for a bike doesn't mean that it will be twice as good - 10 percent? 20 percent maybe? So I'd be cautious and consider whether you might be better off simply investing in some judicious upgrades - eg handbuilt wheels, or a new saddle, and using the money you save to fund your next tour or to buy camping kit, or panniers or whatever;

- following on from this it might well be worth considering simply buying a new frame and using bits from the Country Explorer to build it. Unfortunately you can't buy frames via the scheme but it might still be the most cost-effective option.

- if you really like disc brakes (and I do too) why not consider the Kona Sutra when it first came out there were issues due to fitting a pannier rack alongside BB7 calipers, but these look like they've been fixed. Your C2W supplier should be able to order them;

- while the C2W scheme offers a great deal for a lot of people, bear in mind that you fund the purchase by giving up part of your salary, this bit is not pensionable so you lose any pension contributions your employer might have made. If you are a basic rate taxpayer in a good pension scheme the benefit from C2W might not be more than about 10 per cent - ie possibly less than you could get from shopping around.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2010)

November 2010 edition of 'Cycling Active' reviews both bikes, coincidentally. I fancy a titanium beast with butterfly handlebars, bulletproof wheels and tyres, dynamo, hubgears and all the racks and panniers one could shake a stick at. Then go for a long, slow ride...


----------



## Jerry Atrik (22 Oct 2010)

Look at Spa Cycles . Great deals on Galaxys at the moment .


----------



## frank9755 (22 Oct 2010)

...or Spa's own new touring frame, designed by an experienced touring cyclist who is a regular poster on the CTC forum.

It has more relaxed angles than others, should be a more comfortable ride and make it easier to get enough set-back. 

And a bargain, if that is the type of thing you are looking for - particularly as it has all the things on it that people tend to add to modify other tourers


----------



## Barbelier (22 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys for the helpful responses and especially the very comprehensive post from andym!

Trouble is I'm probably more confused now!

The C2W is a real benefit to me - higher rate tax payer and already paying my pension via salary sacrifice - hence the desire to take advantage of it.

I don't need bar end shifters, mainly because most of the time I ride up on the hoods. However, Pearson can change this to STI shifters at a cost of £100. 

I've order Cycling Active and will read the reviews. I'm not in any rush either so can take my time deciding what I want to do.


----------



## andym (22 Oct 2010)

frank9755 said:


> ...or Spa's own new touring frame, designed by an experienced touring cyclist who is a regular poster on the CTC forum.
> 
> It has more relaxed angles than others, should be a more comfortable ride and make it easier to get enough set-back.
> 
> And a bargain, if that is the type of thing you are looking for - particularly as it has all the things on it that people tend to add to modify other tourers



Don't suppose you have a link? All I could find on their site was their titanium tourer.


----------



## BigGee (22 Oct 2010)

I have not ridden the other bike but I can happily rave on about my panorama all day long. It really is a lovely bike, I have done JOGLE on it and whilst originally was intending to just 'keep it for special occasions' I now use it for my journey to work as well, basically it is extremley comfortable and deals very well with anything that the road state in london has thrown at it. I did upgrade the wheels when I bought it and that was probably money very well spent. I have had it 18 months now, done well over 3000 miles and am only just at the point when they need a slight tune up, only one puncture as well on the original tyres as well, though I have switched them round from front to back. In reality the whole bike is still running really well with just good cleaning and basic maintanence which I think suggests that the componentry was pretty good.

I have a slightly wobbly back as I approach my dottage and it just find it gives me the most comfortable riding position, the top bar brake levers are a great addition as well and I now find that I really miss them whenever I ride another bike.

Ultimately i guess that you really do need to put a few miles in on a bike to get a true feel for it and it is hard to really do that on a shop test ride. I am sure the other bike has its fans as well but i can only say that for me the panorama has been great.

Good luck with your choice

Grahame


----------



## the snail (22 Oct 2010)

I went for the cheaper ridgeback voyage which is similar spec to your bike, and I love it. The main difference with panorama is the higher spec frame. The ride on my bike is great, presumably the panorama is even nicer - I'm glad there wasn't one in the shop to test ride. One thing, I ended up paying £100 more for the 2011 model, price has risen from 2010 :-(


----------



## Fandango (24 Oct 2010)

I am cycling around the coast of the UK in stages on my Panorama and I love it! The components are all really nice quality which gives me confidence that the bike won't let me down - not that you have to spend this much money to buy a reliable bike. I reckon it is about 30% faster than my old hybrid on tarmac roads which makes a big difference, hills are easier too, though it doesn't pedal for you :-)

I was planning to replace the saddle but the one supplied has been excellent, the most comfy saddle I have ever used. The bike took some stick on the donkey track that passes for a cycle path between Scarborough and Whitby and had no problems, I have kept the original wheels which seem fine to be honest. I also love the extra set of brake levers, I use them all the time and they seem much more positive than the standard ones, as well as being more comfortable to reach. This is a big plus for the Panorama.

I tested a Galaxy and it didn't suit me as much as the Ridgeback, but I suggest you try out as many as you can before making a decision as everyone is different. Luckily my LBS agreed to get a Panorama in for me to try, so it's worth asking. I would like to have tried a Thorn Sherpa but their shop is a trek from where I live so I didn't get to test one. I fell in love with the Panorama the minute I rode it anyway, and while we can always argue the pros and cons of which bike is best, I can honestly say I am very happy with the Panorama and I am sure it will serve me well for many years.


----------



## craigwend (24 Oct 2010)

Most important bits are frame & wheels, frame's seem similar quality.

The ridgeback - my wifes bike has the DH19's look very sturdy - though I'm not sure about the 'eyelets' for adjusting if things go (very) wrong.

The Pearsons wheels seem to be unbranded so difficult to tell?

For the xtra £50 I like the ridgeback


----------



## Muddyfox (24 Oct 2010)

Fandango said:


> I was planning to replace the saddle but the one supplied has been excellent, the most comfy saddle I have ever used. The bike took some stick on the donkey track that passes for a cycle path between Scarborough and Whitby and had no problems, I have kept the original wheels which seem fine to be honest. I also love the extra set of brake levers, I use them all the time and they seem much more positive than the standard ones, as well as being more comfortable to reach. This is a big plus for the Panorama.
> .




I have a Panorama and can echo the above by Fandango .. especially about the saddle 

Simon


----------



## furball (24 Oct 2010)

I was going to go for a Galaxy but tried the Panorama and liked it so didn't bother looking any further. The only thing about it is I don't like to leave the Panorama in the bikeshed at work so I still use my old hybrid for commuting. The Panorama is for holidays and touring. 
Will you be able to get either of these bikes on CTW? Isn't it limited to £1000?


----------



## Fandango (25 Oct 2010)

I got a great deal on my Panorama, but I think I got ripped off on the helmet I bought at the same time


----------



## Muddyfox (26 Oct 2010)

Fandango said:


> I got a great deal on my Panorama, but I think I got ripped off on the helmet I bought at the same time



so you told your wife the bike was £300 and the helmet cost a grand






Simon


----------



## Fandango (26 Oct 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> so you told your wife the bike was £300 and the helmet cost a grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told my wife I found it at the tip, but the taxman is probably wondering why I needed such an expensive helmet for a bike that cost £999


----------



## clarion (27 Oct 2010)

Hewitt seem to use the same frames as Pearson, and are much more focussed on touring. But I've seen the Compass close up, and it seems to be a decent combination of equipment.

The Ridgebacks look like good machines. Galaxies I would say are better, but may be too pricy for your scheme. We have had a few Ridgebacks (not tourers), and the frames are excellent. Make sure the wheels aren't built down to a price, though.


----------



## Muddyfox (27 Oct 2010)

clarion said:


> The Ridgebacks look like good machines. Galaxies I would say are better,



The Ridgeback has just got a much better review in Cycling Active than the Galaxy ... Galaxys are over priced now and your paying for a traditional name 

Simon


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Oct 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> The Ridgeback has just got a much better review in Cycling Active than the Galaxy ... *Galaxys are over priced now and your paying for a traditional name*
> 
> Simon



I wholeheartedly agree, and I own an Ultra Galaxy!


----------



## mcshroom (27 Oct 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> The Ridgeback has just got a much better review in Cycling Active than the Galaxy ... Galaxys are over priced now and your paying for a traditional name
> 
> Simon



The difference in the rating was a whopping 1% between the two reviews (Panorama 88%, Galaxy 87%) so I'm not sure it was a much better review. The spec on the panorama seems slightly higher than the galaxy (725 steel for example) but at this price I would expect all 4 bikes (even the Claud Butler which scored worst) to be decent bikes, so it would become more an issue with fitting and feel for the rider.


----------



## Muddyfox (27 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> The difference in the rating was a whopping 1% between the two reviews (Panorama 88%, Galaxy 87%) so I'm not sure it was a much better review.




All four manufacturers are a source of revenue for the magazine through advertising so there not going to really slate any bike .. the trick is to read the reviews carefully (and between the lines) .. i stand by my statement that the Galaxy is an overpriced label now 

Simon


----------



## Soltydog (28 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> The difference in the rating was a whopping 1% between the two reviews (Panorama 88%, Galaxy 87%) so I'm not sure it was a much better review. The spec on the panorama seems slightly higher than the galaxy (725 steel for example) but at this price I would expect all 4 bikes (even the Claud Butler which scored worst) to be decent bikes, so it would become more an issue with fitting and feel for the rider.


The 'wow factor' as part of their rating is personal opinion though  & IMO shouldn't be included a an overall review figure. I've just got a Panorama & prefer the look of it to a Galaxy, so IMO the Panorama has a higher wow factor. CA ratings P 15/20 & Galaxy 18/20


----------



## craigwend (28 Oct 2010)

Soltydog said:


> The 'wow factor' as part of their rating is personal opinion though  & IMO shouldn't be included a an overall review figure. I've just got a Panorama & prefer the look of it to a Galaxy, so IMO the Panorama has a higher wow factor. CA ratings P 15/20 & Galaxy 18/20



Does this mean you gave up on the _long haul trucker_ (another redicolous delivery date?) the panorama does look nice with a good spec,

if you fancy testing it one weekend?


----------



## Soltydog (29 Oct 2010)

craigwend said:


> Does this mean you gave up on the _long haul trucker_ (another redicolous delivery date?) the panorama does look nice with a good spec,
> 
> if you fancy testing it one weekend?


The LHT delivery got put back to Jan, so they gave me the Panorama for the same money  Only been out a couple of times so far, but liking it.
Weekend rides are out for the foreseeable  School day rides only at the mo for me, apart from commutes


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Oct 2010)

Soltydog said:


> The LHT delivery got put back to Jan, so they gave me the Panorama for the same money  Only been out a couple of times so far, but liking it.
> Weekend rides are out for the foreseeable  *School day rides only at the mo for me, apart from commutes*



Evening ride to the pub? I'm back early December. Actually I'll be free during the day, being unemployed...

[Sorry for the thread hijack]


----------



## craigwend (30 Oct 2010)

I thought of the idea of night rides (to the pub) too...

I got a copy of *cycle active* due to the mention above, (as by some horrible chance i was shopping in morrisons), it's got to free mini-LED's !  well worth it, very similar to C+ - though has the only review I've seen of a ride in East Yorks, though a short one.

Helen how are you going to cope when you come back? Will you have to go out for a mammoth ride each day?

You won't be unemployed either, you will be on some new made up Con-Lib inspired scheme to keep you of the figures, mind you you'll have no problems getting out on your bike in a Tebbit inspired fashion to look for (non-existent) work.


----------



## yello (30 Oct 2010)

It was the Ridgepack Panorama I decided on this time last year.... 

...then only to decide I couldn't really afford another bike and built up my old mtb as a tourer instead.


----------



## Danny (31 Oct 2010)

Personally if I was going to spend that amount of money on a new bike I would not buy a bike from Evans. My local branch rarely has touring bikes in stock and the staff their were clearly not very knowledgeable or interested in them when I was last looking for a new bike.

I would recommend that you go to your local bike shop or a touring specialist like Paul Hewitt. 

I ended up getting my tourer from Paul Hewitt and have been totally delighted with it. If you go to his shop he will measure you up, and set up a Cheviot touring bike to your exact specification, and the price will be similar to either the Pearson or Ridgeback.


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Oct 2010)

Danny said:


> Personally if I was going to spend that amount of money on a new bike I would not buy a bike from Evans. My local branch rarely has touring bikes in stock and the staff their were clearly not very knowledgeable or interested in them when I was last looking for a new bike.
> 
> I would recommend that you go to your local bike shop or a touring specialist like Paul Hewitt.
> 
> I ended up getting my tourer from Paul Hewitt and have been totally delighted with it. If you go to his shop he will measure you up, and set up a Cheviot touring bike to your exact specification, and the price will be similar to either the Pearson or Ridgeback.



+1. I know the Cycle to Work scheme is really tempting but as you've already got a tourer which you're pretty happy with it could be a false economy to get one just because that's what Evans can get you. Paul Hewitt's bikes are really good value and will be made to fit you, with the right spec for your use. You'll get many, many hassle free miles which is important when out on tour, or indeed anytime.


----------



## Fandango (1 Nov 2010)

I considered Paul Hewitt and Thorn who both make great bikes, but for me the distance from my home was a bit too much. We are not all lucky enough to have a top quality touring bike maker nearby. If I hadn't been able to try a bike locally I probably would have had to trek off to Thorn in the West Country.

I considered buying a Thorn off the shelf, I tried a Galaxy but it didn't fit me, so when my LBS said they would get a Panorama for me to try with no obligation to buy I decided to try one. They measured me up in the shop and a few days later the bike arrived. As soon as I rode it I knew it was the bike for me, so there was no need to look any further. So far the bike has been perfect, I just need some better legs


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2010)

Danny said:


> Personally if I was going to spend that amount of money on a new bike I would not buy a bike from Evans.



I take your point but equally one might say I'm not going to NOT buy a decent bike just because Evans sell it'! One, because it's the bike you're buying and not necessarily back up and know how and, two, you can get the Ridgeback from stores other than Evans.


----------



## Danny (1 Nov 2010)

yello said:


> I take your point but equally one might say I'm not going to NOT buy a decent bike just because Evans sell it'! One, because it's the bike you're buying and not necessarily back up and know how and, two, you can get the Ridgeback from stores other than Evans.



I wasn't arguing against the Ridgeback, just arguing against buying it from Evans. If I am buying a £1,200 bike I would want to make sure that it was correctly sized and set up for me and I think there is more chance of that happening if you buy from a good LBS.

I'm not trying to compare Evans with Halfords, but based on my experience of the York shop their staff just are not very knowledgeable about touring bikes.


----------



## yello (2 Nov 2010)

Danny said:


> I wasn't arguing against the Ridgeback, just arguing against buying it from Evans.



I realised that. My point was that if you know what you want, can sort out size and set-up yourself then I wouldn't be afraid of buying from them.


----------



## yello (8 Nov 2010)

For instance, I note that Evans are now stocking the Jamis Aurora Elite, a bike that I like the look of (though I suspect the gearing might have some touring experts saying 'no no no no no'). It's also at a very attractive price if one is comparing with the Ridgeback.

The Jamis is a US bike, and I'm not aware of there being another UK stockist of their road bikes, so IF Evans were the only stockist then I wouldn't be put off buying it.


----------



## thistler (9 Nov 2010)

yello said:


> For instance, I note that Evans are now stocking the Jamis Aurora Elite, a bike that I like the look of (though I suspect the gearing might have some touring experts saying 'no no no no no'). It's also at a very attractive price if one is comparing with the Ridgeback.
> 
> The Jamis is a US bike, and I'm not aware of there being another UK stockist of their road bikes, so IF Evans were the only stockist then I wouldn't be put off buying it.


Oh I like the look of that!!!  Wonder why it isn't a triple......very nice though!


----------



## yello (9 Nov 2010)

thistler said:


> Wonder why it isn't a triple



To keep the weight down supposedly! Not that I think it'd make a significant amount of difference! 

In fairness, it does have a 11-32t cassette giving a little gear of 34x32, so it's not too bad I guess... but maybe not what you'd want to do long hilly loaded days on!


----------



## Barbelier (9 Nov 2010)

thistler said:


> Oh I like the look of that!!! Wonder why it isn't a triple......very nice though!



+1 Nice looking bike, none of those funny bar end shifters and Avid BB7s as well!
Shame about the gearing though. Could always change the chainset? Hmmm....... 

PS Fenders sounds a lot sexier than mudguards ay!?


----------



## andym (10 Nov 2010)

In many areas of the country the choice does come down to buying from one of the large chains, buying mail order, or travelling a long way to a bike shop that knows about touring bikes (a lot won't). And if you're buying through a cycle to work scheme you may have no choice (at least as far as the supplier is concerned).

Funnily enough I can remember when evans was two bike shops in Waterloo - oh happy days


----------



## Barbelier (11 Nov 2010)

Okay, with the very helpful feedback I have received and giving it more thought, I am now getting clearer on what I want and better understanding my priorities:

- a quality tourer that going to last many years and be very reliable
- low gearing (changed the gearing on my Country Explorer to 44/32/22 and I like it)
- normal STI shifters rather than bar end
- disc brakes preferably Avid BB7 (I really prefer them in the wet or when fully loaded on a steep descent)
- Brooks saddle, which I will transfer from the Explorer

If I am going to spend circa £1200 on a bike I don't see why I should compromise.

So of the 3 shortlisted candidates:

Panorama - high quality bike, gearing okay but could be lower, STIs, no disc brakes
Pearson Compass - quality bike, gearing not great, have to pay £100 extra for STIs, no disc brakes
Aurora Elite - quallity bike, gearing too high, STIs, BB7s

So forgive me if these are dumb questions, but:

1. Could I fit BB7s to the Panorama - there are no fixing points that I can see? I can put the original BB5s back on the Country Explorer and transfer the BB7s to the new bike.
2. Could I change the chainset on the Aurora, or would I then have to also start changing front & rear mechs and the cassette as well?

Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## yello (11 Nov 2010)

What cassette have you on your Country Explorer Barbelier? That might help in people comparing gearing options.

It doesn't look, at first pass, that any of those bikes tick all your boxes. I have no idea how difficult/easy it is to fit disc brakes to an cable geared bike, near impossible/impracticable I would have thought because of the fittings required - don't you have purpose built hubs for discs??? Changing a chainset would, I suspect, be easier but would require a new front mech too in all likelihood. There is a possibility that it's not even possible, depending on the chainstays, but I suspect that's unlikely. I can't see that you'd necessarily need to change the cassette & rear mech, but nothing would surprise me! 

Either way, it means more spend. As I see it, it's either more spend on top of the purchase price OR weight your priorities and then compromise OR get your own spec built my someone like Hewitts. 

A personal opinion though; £1200 is not a high spend for a tourer. Even at that figure, you ought be prepared to compromise.


----------



## Barbelier (11 Nov 2010)

Yello

You're right of course. Bit like buying a house or car or finding a wife; you'll never get one that's 100%!
However, I'd like to get as close as possible and the gearing, STI shifters and disc brakes (in that order) are important to me.

I suspected that fitting BB7s to the Panorama or Compass was going to be a non starter. Just hope someone has a clever idea.

Looking like the only option from these three is the Aurora and change the gearing, so long as it isn't too expensive.

However a custom build also makes a lot of sense, although Hewitts are a long way from where I live in Berks and their standard SE spec starts at £1,500. Is there anyone in the south of England who does custom builds? I think Pearson's will customise to a degree but the disc brakes will still be an issue. 

Current rear cassette on my Explorer is 11-32.


----------



## yello (11 Nov 2010)

Barbelier said:


> Looking like the only option from these three is the Aurora and change the gearing, so long as it isn't too expensive.



Looks that way to me too. (Unless you consider other bikes!)

I like the Aurora; STI rather down-tube or bar-end shifters, the disc brakes, the auxillary brake levers... it really is a shame about the gearing because I do think that a limitation for touring on it. I'm really not sure that 34x32 is a little enough gear for fully loaded climbing (particularly if you currently use 22x32!!) but I'd like to hear what other experienced tourers have to say on that one. Personally, I have major reservations.

The Aurora is apparently fitted with SRAM Apex derailleurs and shifters but FSA chainrings. It is worth reading up on Apex because it is designed as a 'triple-killing' compact, it may ease concerns... maybe. Doubtless, you can get a triple chainset to fit but you'll need a new front mech too. As there is no Apex triple (and so no Apex front mech designed for a triple) you'll have to look elsewhere for something compatible. And as Apex has fancy new features (DoubleTap® shifting, Exact Actuation™ and Zero Loss™), you may well loose the benefit of some or all of that. More questions than answers sadly.

If I were you, I'd fire off an email to Jamis and ask them if a triple chainset can be fitted to the Aurora, and any implications etc. They're pretty prompt in answering (allowing for time differences) and I found them very helpful when I was considering purchasing one (prior to Evans stocking them).


----------



## andym (12 Nov 2010)

I wouldn't have thought there'd be a fundamental reason why you couldn't change the gearing. New components should fetch reasonable prices on eBay to offset the cost.


----------

